# Fishing in Wallagoot Lake near Merimbula



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm wondering if anyone has any experience fishing in Wallagoot Lake near Merimbula - I'm going camping on the lake shore with some mates for the long weekend, and will be taking the yak. From what I've read the lake is shallow, 2-3m max - at this stage (not knowing anything at all about the area) I'm planning to drag around a few sx40s, and maybe work the banks with small sps for whiting and bream.

Any advice much appreciated


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Jason

Is that the estury system behing Merimbula/Pambula? I only know of that area. supposed to be some big resident flathead behind the pambula golf course, I have fished it from the bank but got no further than the airport.

Anyway let me know if I have the right area, will send you some more info.

Ash


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Ash - I don't think that's the one. Looking at a few maps, Wallagoot Lake is actually closer to Tathra than Merimbula, in the Bournda National Park:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ00xcQAAGBfgAASQQf/8oFBFgo/79+wMAElVmEqnqap+SeUZqnonmkTDR6RB4KNoNU9AGk0hoYQ0ADQG1NBKplPEyTxT1MnqAAaAANCAwlMZcoquvwXldMilqQ83+Ha2UpqzlMDOjY7GibjzafPI49BdsycOxsssrgib+gdRxjuGETedi8fFEnHJWUc5VMDRUQUOdjD3hrH2oXobNEychiUBJrDxEdQiAxHNk9mFpmWmhUWERZAwI9fGJwG83scVksl2T5HJx7uS0TXkYJokt9986iMGFU4QZlxiVcMCQuVNBjWV+lLCoY7dYNUiSClFavJCeC9VU9Oj6EaNDN5DXoIObQedxBZUNYi0XcZJlbmg55AVEkbEaGKxPeJGwokEmAkswNMM6UIEXLnfrHpRKFSxUbKQZaq8RK2mCTOM0hYEhanBk9tA/i7kinChIBppi4g


----------



## Sanman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Jason
I've just spent five days camping at Merimbula and did some yak fishing on the lake and channels. 
I found it quite frustrating because the flats are very shallow and weedy and there was not much signs of fish around, except plenty of Mullett. Wallagoot Lake might be the same, but I can't see you having a worse time than I did. Trolling or soft plastics rigged so as not to snag in the weed might be the go. 
I was also plagued by the strong North Easter, so go early.
I had a look at the Pambula River mouth at it looks very fishy and is very beautiful, so if you have a chance, pop down there and drift either up or down the river.

Good luck
Sanman


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Shallow and weedy = surface lures

If there are sand patches between the weed, rig a big sp weedless (worm hook will be enough if shallow, otherwise a weedless jig) and drag across the sandy patches. Big lizards are waiting for you


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to reply fellas  

Red: Cheers for those maps, it looks like Wallagoot is one of those lakes with not much of an entrance - maybe it only gets flushed every once in a while. I did note the waterski boats in the map :x

Sanman and Peril - cheers for the advice on fishing weedy spots. Never done much of that type of fishing (or much estuary fishing at all really), so it will be a new experience for me  I'll try big plastics rigged weedless, and I've also got a few very shallow HBs that will get a run.

We'll be at Wallagoot for three days, so I might spend one day yak fishing at Wallagoot, if it's no good in the lake then I'll either surf fish or spearfish  or take the yak further up the coast to Pambula  Or heaven forbid, if it's calm enough I might even take the yak offshore a little way :shock:

From the limited info I've been able to find on Wallagoot it seems that it is (or at least was) a commercial prawning spot, so I'll take along the torch and net too :wink:


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hi Jason,
I live near Wallagoot but never fished it and don't know of any one catching anything out of it. It is shallow and been closed to the ocean for a long time.
Try Blackfellows Lagoon at Kalaru, about 12 mins North of where you will be staying... Full of Bream and Flattie.
When you get to the end of Sapphire Coast Drive turn left into Kalaru then right in Blackfellows Lake Road. Follow this road to the lake. Great area and the tourists don't know about it.... Whoops they do now Jason :lol: 
What days will you be in the area? Maybe we could hook up.
I would be available Friday morning, and next Tuesday only.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi John, thanks for the good oil, looks like I might be giving Wallagoot a miss. I would dearly love to meet up for a fish, imagine the photos, two gorgeous yellow FnDs next to one another   The question is whether I can make it down in time for a Friday morning fish (I'll only be camping at Wallagoot from Friday-Sunday) - I was planning to leave Canberra on Friday morning and arrive about lunchtime. What I might be able to do is leave at some ungodly hour, and meet up with ya at Blackfellows Lagoon at 7 or 8am Friday morning. I'll have a think about whether it's do-able and get back to you :wink:


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Squidder

I agree with knot-too-fast re no fish. I lived at Bega in late 70's and no one I knew ever caught fish there, including myself.

It was however an excellent prawning lake.

Blackfellas Lagoon probably still fishes as well as it did then.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

> . I would dearly love to meet up for a fish, imagine the photos, two gorgeous yellow FnDs next to one another   The question is whether I can make it down in time for a Friday morning fish (I'll only be camping at Wallagoot from Friday-Sunday) - I was planning to leave Canberra on Friday morning and arrive about lunchtime. What I might be able to do is leave at some ungodly hour, and meet up with ya at Blackfellows Lagoon at 7 or 8am Friday morning. I'll have a think about whether it's do-able and get back to you :wink:


[/quote][/quote]

Hey Jason, Two gorgeous FnDs and two great blokes in em as well. :lol: :lol: 
Yes, Friday morning, even say 9am ish would still be fine by me.
I would have to be off the water by midday though.
The winds are looking better for Friday only 10 to 15 knots.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Flyrod - cheers for the info. I've actually never been prawning before. I have a net and a torch, is it worth getting one of those underwater lights, or will a torch suffice? I guess that it's as easy as scooping them up when you spot them, right? Any tips I should know about prawning?

John - that sounds good, I'll be aiming to get to Blackfellows lagoon by 8am. Sending you a PM now :wink:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

"Two FnD's side by side" - is the propsed lake large enough?

Jason,

I'm just keeping an eye on ya posts just to make sure you don't get a cod before me. If you keep to the estuaries I might be still in there with a chance.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Kevin said:


> "Two FnD's side by side" - is the propsed lake large enough?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's still an each way bet on the cod Kev....but I'll wager that I've got more spinnerbaits than you


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Scoop net and strong torch are fine and when prawns start to run you should get a good feed   . I used to fish with a licensed net(still have) and is still licensed.

I got best results up from the mouth in the section before the lake proper. You need to wear good soled rubber shoes as there are fortesques in the lake and their spikes are extremely painful if you step on them   . Small sharke (black tip usually) were occasionally in the water but never really created any problem other than the scare factor.You will be wasting your time unless the moon is in a dark phase.

Can't tell you much more as it has been a long time since i was there. From the beach in front of lake at this time of year (I think) we used to catch good size salmon and KG whiting with bream and tailor also about.

Hope this is of some assistance

Rod


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey knot-too-fast isn't that the lake connected to the Bega river to the nth.

Lucky bugger squider. At least i'll be up there for a month this september again.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

> PeterJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hey knot-too-fast isn't that the lake connected to the Bega river to the nth.


Yes it sure is Peter J and a damm pretty spot ta boot.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXCFkUwAAC9fgAASQIccAABhFAA/79+gMADmUGpk1T8inqGaTGgmmaTQwyMCaYEyGJowGp6FM1MQjagBoD1CDlcbruHbpHDsfxUEh0WhaVvmrJxzpLHyrY1NSHMnh4uv3aakSjvODNCFY5iJwMnh2TsjFutvKZmKVeLMIcyBwOqFiip+iCakW+rk/x7xZzyetJnGWnTNgJX2PW0QguYC0HGkU7AzyI3zAomakKqDIIjBgCHuCqMGk3rwDiT5HqlOqbMDaMjOk3oLEscgTY34IdJl9Xlq4CQstblFIjRllCEzjKQxIpggzBYVYIRSLr/F3JFOFCQcIWRTAA==


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

*Squidder's*


> but I'll wager that I've got more spinnerbaits than you


probably - mine seem to be disappearing and being put to other uses


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the prawning info Rod, especially the bit about about wearing shoes - we have a similar fish to the fortescue in vic, with similar consequences if you're stung :shock: I also have a haul net which is legal in terms of dimensions, but not licensed - unfortunately it's still in Melbourne  I'm really excited to give prawning a crack, I'll be happy if I pick up one, or maybe a few little fellas for bait :wink:

Red - I might just take you up on that net offer: I have one that Funda lent me, but another net would mean that someone else can come along too. I'll pop round this evening if that's ok.

Kevin - I didn't know you had pierced ears :lol: :lol:


----------

